# Spain- Being charged by Avis for supposed traffic ticket



## mjm1 (Dec 27, 2016)

We just received our Visa statement that included a $45 charge by Avis for what appears to be a traffic ticket during our car rental period in Marbella/Costa Del Sol area in early November. We were not stopped by an officer nor do we recall any signs posted for camera surveillance, etc. Is this common practice in Spain? We are disputing the charge with Visa and they are trying to get additional information from Avis in Malaga.

We are US citizens and don't anticipate traveling in Spain in the future. If we disagree with the charge, what are the potential ramifications of not paying it and telling Visa not to pay it?

Any insights you can provide would be appreciated.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 28, 2016)

There are cameras along that route, I've been caught out before  The $45 charge from Avis is their administration fee for providing the police with your details, you may receive a further ticket from them in due course. If you don't pay the Avis fee then expect not to rent from them in the future, you might also find that any perks enjoyed with them might dry up. I always used to receive upgrades from Sixt until the speeding ticket, now nothing.

If you do receive the fine and don't pay it I don't see that there would be a problem if you have no intention on returning to Spain however there is always the possibility that you might. Is the potential hassle worth more than the €50 fine? Just accept that you got caught speeding and pay up would be my advice.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

nor do we recall any signs posted for camera surveillance said:
			
		

> We drove that route last year (and many other highways in Spain) and YES it is common and the signs don't have words, only pictures.  I recall thinking, "oh, that must mean photo radar".  I'm sure that it would be easy to miss is you compared it to the type of signage common in North America.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 28, 2016)

We thought about not paying two "zona prohibita" fines incurred in Lucca Italy until we received a collection notice from a US-based company.  We had paid Budget car rental their tracing fee, ignored the first few tickets written in Italian from Lucca, but decided to pay up when the bill was sent to collections, and we could more easily make payment.  We are planning on returning to Italy, but at this point planning on train travel only. If we do rent a car, it will be under my name so hopefully no issues. I've also received a speeding ticket directly from Switzerland which was easy to pay via credit card.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah. We've received a couple of tickets after the fact from photo 'speed traps', tolls, etc. It's just part of the cost of driving on unfamiliar roads with unfamiliar laws and uncertain enforcement. Pay the bill and expect that there might be more. Unlikely that $45 is going to make a lot of difference in your life.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2016)

We rented a car in UK last year to visit my family, I was extra vigilant looking for the camera signs and boxes on poles beside the roads.  I noticed that lots of people were speeding by them so I asked my cousin, she said, oh the county lost funding and removed all the cameras, everybody knows it, doh!  The only ones active were on the motorways.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for your insights. I will wait and see how this develops, but it doesn't sound promising.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 28, 2016)

Just pay and and move on.  Life is short.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 29, 2016)

VacationForever said:


> Just pay and and move on.  Life is short.



My thoughts exactly.

George


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 30, 2016)

FWIW, the Garmin we carry with us warns us when entering these photo-managed speed zones. Haven't had a ticket in Spain yet.


----------

